# DM: The women hoping their dead husbands can still give them a family



## urbangirl (Jul 28, 2010)

This is quite interesting, women trying to get permission to have sperm extracted from e.g. a partner in a coma.

Here it is: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/article-2081151/The-women-hoping-dead-husbands-family.html

/links


----------



## Emnige (Apr 11, 2011)

Interesting article. I can totally understand the womens desire to have children with the one they love but I'm not sure if it's right that the child will never have the chance to meet their fathers. I really don't understand the requests from parents of men who have died wanting to become grandparents using their sons sperm & potentially a surrogate, who would look after the child after the grand parents passing?


----------



## urbangirl (Jul 28, 2010)

With the grandparents, maybe if it was their only son it would be some measure of comfort for them to have some living memory of him....


----------



## LadyG85 (Mar 14, 2011)

Thats really interesting yet unusual!! I'm not sure how I'd feel in that situation but its each to their own I surpose!


----------

